# best VPN?



## bollylover65 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi 

any advice on setting up/recommending a Virtual Private Network?, from what i've read you pretty much need one to access Skype and the internet, does the VPN need to be downloaded prior to arriving in UAE?

cheers darren


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In short, yes.

The use of a VPM is a grey area in UAE law as they are used to get around sites blocked by the government. For that reason we cannot discuss them on this board.

Once you have made 5 posts your Personal Message facility will be operational and you will be able to discuss this matter off board.

:closed_2:


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It is appreciated if VPN's are not discussed too much on an open forum.

The authorities take a dim view of their use (plenty of people use them though), and as a forum, we can't be seen to promote them.

Once you have made 5 posts, the PM (private messaging) system will be available, and I'm sure you will get a message through that


----------

